# Urgent Info Required



## Live to Drive (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello members,
Greetings!
I intend to move on study visa to NZ and would like to know about both the regions (North and South) where living is not expensive and jobs are available to work on study visa. 
thanks


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

You need to research which universities offer the course / qualification you wish to study as this will determine your options of where you could be living in the country.

Everywhere is expensive to live in NZ. 
The cost of living is high compared to a lot of similar developed countries like the US, the UK etc. as it is so far away from everywhere else. It is slightly cheaper to live in an area where there are less people - i.e. not in a city or more rurally away from the large towns or cities, however you won't be finding a university there to study at and you would then have additional costs for transport etc.

Also, when you have decided on which universities, in which cities offer you the course / qualification then you'll need to research the employment market in those cities for part time work in your field of study whilst on the study visa - max will be 20hrs per week during term time and more during study holidays.


----------



## Live to Drive (Nov 1, 2015)

escapedtonz said:


> You need to research which universities offer the course / qualification you wish to study as this will determine your options of where you could be living in the country.
> 
> Everywhere is expensive to live in NZ.
> The cost of living is high compared to a lot of similar developed countries like the US, the UK etc. as it is so far away from everywhere else. It is slightly cheaper to live in an area where there are less people - i.e. not in a city or more rurally away from the large towns or cities, however you won't be finding a university there to study at and you would then have additional costs for transport etc.
> ...


Thank you so much for the details shared. Well, I have shortlisted the following regions: 
Canterbury 
Queenstown
Hamilton
Wellington
Auckland 

I'll be studying business management (level 8/9) course since from commerce background. 

Could you please further guide me on basis of above? 

Thanks


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you plan to study for a degree at a University or a diploma at a Polytech?


----------



## Live to Drive (Nov 1, 2015)

inhamilton said:


> Do you plan to study for a degree at a University or a diploma at a Polytech?


Diploma/ degree in state level college or university.


----------



## inhamilton (Jun 10, 2011)

I ask the question because there is a difference. A degree is more prestigious and more recognised overseas. You can do a commerce degree at one of these Universities : Auckland, Waikato (in city of Hamilton), Massey (Palmerston North), Victoria (Wellington), Canterbury (Christchurch) or Otago (Dunedin).
Otherwise you can do like a commerce diploma at any of the several polytechs in one of the cities. Most people regard these as one 1 level down from a degree but you can still become a registered accountant from a polytech course.
A lot of students take on part time work during their studies, and I think this is allowed now under visa conditions for overseas students. I'm not sure anyone here can guide you. It's really for you to decide what suits you best and to do some research on the various courses. The universities are pretty similarly regarded degrees. I know the Waikato one (Bachelor of Management - 4 years) is one year longer than the bachelor of commerce that the other unis offer. Not sure whether Queenstown has any educational institutions. It is basically a holiday resort.


----------



## Live to Drive (Nov 1, 2015)

inhamilton said:


> I ask the question because there is a difference. A degree is more prestigious and more recognised overseas. You can do a commerce degree at one of these Universities : Auckland, Waikato (in city of Hamilton), Massey (Palmerston North), Victoria (Wellington), Canterbury (Christchurch) or Otago (Dunedin).
> Otherwise you can do like a commerce diploma at any of the several polytechs in one of the cities. Most people regard these as one 1 level down from a degree but you can still become a registered accountant from a polytech course.
> A lot of students take on part time work during their studies, and I think this is allowed now under visa conditions for overseas students. I'm not sure anyone here can guide you. It's really for you to decide what suits you best and to do some research on the various courses. The universities are pretty similarly regarded degrees. I know the Waikato one (Bachelor of Management - 4 years) is one year longer than the bachelor of commerce that the other unis offer. Not sure whether Queenstown has any educational institutions. It is basically a holiday resort.


Thank you for the response, I'm considering South NZ but my worry is finding a decent economical place of stay and a job which I would like to pursue during my studies. Can you advise in this context? Also, what could be the prospects of bagging job in this region after the completion of my studies in the relative field?


----------

